# New TV show on Animal Planet



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Cool new show coming to Animal Planet

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/tanked/


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

not in Canada...... yet..... That link is for Animal Planet in the US

Hopefully it will be on Discovery HD here in Canada. I don't get Animal Planet on my satellite package


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Watch this video: http://animal.discovery.com/videos/tanked-top-5-saltwater-fish.html

Maybe you will agree with me that these guys don't know a bloody thing aside from perhaps how to build a physical tank.

This show is going to be bad for our hobby.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

.....why do they need to keep looking at the cue card LOL! O_O unless at least it looked that way to me. haha

They do seem to build some nice aquariums!!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Canadiancray said:


> Cool new show coming to Animal Planet
> 
> http://animal.discovery.com/tv/tanked/


0:06 seconds in I see a puffer out of water in the hands of one of the guys all puffed up. My understanding is a puffer out of water puffed up leads to high stress or possible death IIRC. I could be wrong as I'm foggy on that.

EDIT:

I think it was a porcupine puffer that was puffed ot of water in the guys hands. Nice tanks tho. If the red head was so scared of the black tip shark why didn't she don chain mail to drop the coral in? I mean you're in Vegas baby! Didn't Pawn Stars say some show in Ceasers Palace had chain mail Roman soldiers there?

If anyone with a PVR gets this show think you can record it then bit torrent it?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

TOP 5 Residential Fish:
1.Clownfish
2. Group of blue tangs ??? no mention that you need large aquariums for one, let alone a group.... Someone call the tang police!
3. trigger fish
4. damsels:they are good because "they eat really good" and "...to start your tank off with" what about fishless cycles knuckleheads.....
5. SHARKS??????


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing about the puffer!!
My understanding is that if they puff up using air they cannot expel it and this leads to death. Hence removing them from water is a bad idea.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

It's like cake boss... or american chopper...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Zortech, I'm sure thats not true. I've seen video of them expelling air, and swimming off fine. I'm sure it's going to cause some stress, but such is the nature of their deffence mechanism.

I dislike Cake Boss (Ace of Cakes FTW!) and I instantly saw the similarities in the previews for this show.

If you want to watch an interesting aquarium show, try some LAFISHGUYS on youtube, a show about Jim Steins aquarium service business and his clients tanks. It's a bit slow, but quite informative.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Will Hayward said:


> Zortech, I'm sure thats not true. I've seen video of them expelling air, and swimming off fine. I'm sure it's going to cause some stress, but such is the nature of their deffence mechanism.


It is a defense mechanism, but used underwater 

It is true puffers can inhale air and often times have trouble expelling it. Often they need to be helped to "burp" it out, or in some cases with the use of a hypodermic needle. In some cases in can be fatal, but in all cases it is a cause of stress. In this case, stress to attain ratings.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

i've seen river otters playing with an air filled puffer, who deflated and swam away fine. Not to say that its not stressful, or could be problematic and dangerous to them.


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

I looked into it a little bit and most sources said that it is sometimes a problem and sometimes not. It seems we are all correct .


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Well there it is. It's just less appealing to see it done for entertainments sake.


----------

